# 1/24 Micro crawler thread



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I searched and didn't find a thread for this cool subject so I started one.:thumbsup: I got my youngest(8yrs.) and myself a pair of Red Cat racing sumo crawlers for Christmas. FUN , and TOUGH little trucks.I went with the redcat because they come with 2.4 ghz radios, and come equipped with 4ws out of the box with 4 steering modes.The wheelbase lends itself to tons of 1/24 bodies for scaler projects.They have just been a ton of fun.They work pretty darned good out of the box powered by 4-AAA batteries they run for HOURS! Which is great for the little guy.But of course dad needed more performance.. so we turned Pic 1 into pic 2. Replacing the 4-AAA power source with a pair of 630mah Li-ion cells with built in LVC/over current protection.Bye bye 4.8v.. Hello 8.2v peak! The electronics handle the extra voltage just fine. Then some time in our CAD program and Viola! A spyder style chassis machined from .050 polycarbonate for the sumo that trims over 80 grams of sprung weight from the chassis,Delivers more wheel speed and torque, lowers the COG dramatically,gives more upper shock locations,and more/better upper link locations for better articulation with the stock spring rates.I apologise for the quarter wheel weights..I had a little weight to add back after the build and was trying to figure out how much and where.So some quarters and CA did the trick till we went to the hardware store... ..Fun little project.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Figured I would share a pic of our crawler 'habitat' I built for us..About $20 worth of spray foam,some scrap cardboard,and a plastic shelf unit I had laying around, and Viola!.. We dubbed it 'Mount Dog-doo'.Also here is a vid of my crawler 'running gates' on the mount. Enjoy and lets see some of your rigs and micro crawler "habitats" !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JsNnHrJ2UE


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

A nice cold snowy nasty Michigan Saturday... A nice day for some crawling in the basement!:thumbsup:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

So after day of wheeling Dads Rock Monster, the youngest demanded His truck be just like dads..So He chose some Green CF paint that at first I hated, but now is kinda growing on me.:thumbsup:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

1/24 micro crawler giveaway on FB!! Just search 'Micro Scale Specialties' on FB and like the page for a chance to win a RTR Micro crawler when they hit 200 likes!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

some basement crawling on a cold snowy sunday ...enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Impressive! that little crawler handles the rocks nicely!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

MUCH better than stock ,let me tell you!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Since the weather was cooperating we a got a chance to take the Rock Monster out into the wild of my landscape beds around my house...enjoy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsLmEnKrBBs


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Been a while, so heres a short vid of the rock monster playing on my garden wall course https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObY11vYJ_e4


----------



## micronuttsgetit? (Jul 23, 2014)

*wow*

AWESOME!I love these little rigs for this reason alone thought there are several other reasons to lovfe a pocket size crawler that is fun anywhere!
great set up as well . looks to be running special batteries?
COOL COOL COOL:thumbsup::tongue:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

2s Li-ion battery.


----------

